# Ford/New Holland 6640



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking for opinions on a Ford/New Holland 6640.

I am looking at via the net and thinking about driving to see in person this weekend a 1996 Frd/Newholland 6640. The ad says it has fresh paint which concerns me a little (might be trying to hide something) cold AC and decent rubber I would say 50% or greater all around with 2300 hours.

In the pictures the cab is clean and no damage.

Is this series good or not? Any and all info/opinions are appreciated.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Here's some good 40 series info.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/24643-ford-8240-sle/


----------



## JpJFarms (May 28, 2015)

I wish I still had my 7740. Most fuel efficient tractor I've ever owned.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Good tractor
Used to operate 6610, 7740 same family


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

Greasy,

I think you would be well pleased with the 40 series. I have had excellent service out of them. I have heard the early ones (white roof) had a few problems. The auxiliary fuel tank on one of mine gave a little trouble, new holland said it was a supplier issue, either way, they helped with the problem.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

I replied to this question but it got stuck in the previous topic about the 8240.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

We had a 7740 with a loafer. Was a very good tractor for us. We traded for the newer ts series and it was not really any better or worse so I'm sure you'd be pleased with it


----------

